
Apple forgot to encrypt parts of iOS beta 1 - kameit00
https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/742568394290036736
======
kameit00
Apple confirms this was intentionally
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/22/apple-unencrypted-
kernel/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/22/apple-unencrypted-kernel/)

